# Northridge Rides (Thanks Walrus!)



## JTK (Jul 30, 2004)

I rode the Rinaldi/Porter Ranch loop and ventured off on a few side-roads during the loop. What a great ride! Tampa was a little hairy getting to Rinaldi, but after Rinaldi there is a nice bike path. I felt like I was a kid again, riding through my old neighborhood! This was my first roadbike ride of this distance in at leat 15 years, so I was a little nervous about the hills and traffic, etc. It was a little difficult to sit after the ride, but all in all it was a great 20 miles!
Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*You're welcome*

Glad it worked for you. I use that route when I don't have the time/inclination to go farther--it isn't long, but you can get a respectable workout. Besides, by the time I'm rolling along Sesnon after I finish grunting my way up Tampa, I'm usually in the mood to add a bit of extra mileage to the ride.


----------

